# Sleepy Pups...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

7:05 PM. After feeding the dogs, Seamus went out, then decided it was time to put his 'ol bones to bed...LOL

10 minutes later, Teaghan decided she wanted to go bed also. (Teaghan is the black one)


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

No offense to Seamus, but Teaghan is gorgeous!! I love a black poodle, especially a non fading one!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. That's so cute. Matley sleeps all the time too. He will wake me up, just so I can be awake while he sleeps.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

Both are good, but I too like Teaghan just because the black color.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

It's important that you feel comfortable with your dog's sleeping arrangements. Cute dogs!


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah! some dogs like to sleep after eating. This is not a unique behaviour. Just provide a good sleeping arrangement to your dog in which he feel comfertable.


----------

